

Meet the tireless entrepreneur who squatted at AOL - kamaal
http://www.cnet.com/news/meet-the-tireless-entrepreneur-who-squatted-at-aol/

======
ellysetaylor21
Interesting , is that possible and easy to hide yourself, Just wondering to
start something like this ;)

